# Henry's home!



## Lindarose (Jan 7, 2017)

We are just back from the dogs trust with Henry. He's our beautiful 7? Year old lab found by dog warden. Although he's not underweight ( he's like a bull in the house!) he's been neglected and has a bad ear still. Fluffy our car has hidden upstairs. And he's yet to meet Milo my sons jack Russell. All in good time


----------



## Radders (Jan 7, 2017)

Beautiful dog. Labs always make me smile with their friendly faces and happy tails.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 7, 2017)

I hope Henry soon settles in and feels at home . He probably don't know it yet but he's a very lucky dog


----------



## Ljc (Jan 7, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> View attachment 2624 Fluffy our car has hidden upstairs.[/AQOUTE]


That's an unusual name for a car


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 7, 2017)

Ljc said:


> That's an unusual name for a car


Ha ha Trying to type with Henry in my face isn't easy! His tail hasn't stopped wagging. He's adorable


----------



## Amigo (Jan 7, 2017)

He's gorgeous Linda. Doesn't look 7 though but I suppose they can't be sure. Hope the other dog and cat get on nicely!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 7, 2017)

He looks younger to me too.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes they can only guess his age. When we saw him before he had just been castrated and treated for ear problem and looked really old but definitely perkier today. Although he's snoring on carpet like an old man now!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh he's lovely, I hope you have lots of fun with him. Labs eyes are a lot bigger than their tums so don't let him kid you he is starving 
Some Labradors are prone to ear infections so it's a case of cleaning every day and once clear, twice a week to keep them clean.
Milly my Lab is scared stiff of cats lol.
As Henry is past middle age and you don't know his history health wise you might find it helpful also to feed a joint supplement as many Labs unfortunately have hip problems.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the tips Sue. Luckily hubby had  3 labs at once years ago - a rescue girl and 2 pups so he's pretty clued up. I'm still learning though!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 7, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Thanks for the tips Sue. Luckily hubby had  3 labs at once years ago - a rescue girl and 2 pups so he's pretty clued up. I'm still learning though!


Oh Henry will soon teach you a thing or two lmao. I hope he brings you as much joy as my Labs have done to me over the years.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 7, 2017)

Well my nearly 16 year old lab cross has always been on the slim side.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 7, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Oh Henry will soon teach you a thing or two lmao. I hope he brings you as much joy as my Labs have done to me over the years.


Thanks Sue.  Really didn't want to leave him to go to work but need to earn money for his food! He's happy with hubby son and daughter who's popped round to say hello. 
He totally ignored Fluffy when she appeared. Surprisingly she didn't react too badly. Just watched him at a distance then went out!


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 7, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well my nearly 16 year old lab cross has always been on the slim side.


Wow that's a great age!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 7, 2017)

He's lovely


----------



## AJLang (Jan 7, 2017)

He looks so gorgeous x


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 7, 2017)

Just home from work and Henry's spent a lot of the day with son on his bed. He snores for England. So funny! 
Just had to wake him up to go out before official bedtime. It definitely a dogs life!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 8, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> View attachment 2624 We are just back from the dogs trust with Henry. He's our beautiful 7? Year old lab found by dog warden. Although he's not underweight ( he's like a bull in the house!) he's been neglected and has a bad ear still. Fluffy our car has hidden upstairs. And he's yet to meet Milo my sons jack Russell. All in good time


Handsome fellow Linda...beautiful coat...what a lucky boy.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 8, 2017)

He looks lovely Lindarose. Obviously very happy as making himself well and truly at home already by the sounds of it!. Here's to a long and happy life with him.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 9, 2017)

Aw, he's loooovely - and goes beautifully with your lounge carpet! I don't think I've ever seen a skinny lab - he looks just right to me. Food, swimming, sticks are a lab's 3 priorities...I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with him.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 9, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Food, swimming, sticks are a lab's 3 priorities...I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with him.


That did make me laugh I've had two Labs that don't do swimming  Milly being one of them. Water is fine as long as feet can stay firmly on the ground and water does not go above belly height. Those so called fisherman's dogs love fish but the swimming is not on the agenda for them.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2017)

Mine did not swim as such but did love to go in the water and paddle. The last few times he went in the water other half had to take his socks off and go in with him, as he was getting unsteady.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 9, 2017)

Love hearing the lab stories! Henry definitely loves his food and managed to eat fluffys as well twice. I must remember to pick it up straight after she's eaten!
He isn't interested in holding anything in his mouth yet. Maybe still sore from teeth cleaning? They were in a bad way apparently. He has toys to carry when he's ready and sticks when we go out. 
He still has to wear the lampshade at night but it doesn't stop him sleeping!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 9, 2017)

Perhaps try Henry with a carrot, lots of dogs like them. I have an activity toy for Milly which allows me to push a carrot inside so one end pokes out of it whilst room also to fit another chopped carrot or some small dog biscuits in the bigger end. Keeps her busy for ages and out of mischief.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 11, 2017)

@Lindarose  how's Henry settling in?


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Sue. He's a treasure and very loving.he follows us around all the time. And he's getting more mobile. Had front paws on quite a high unit yesterday to try to get fluffys food. Didn't think he had it in him!  We have to take him back to dogs trust Friday to have his ear checked. We are fairly sure he's deaf but will discuss with vet. He barked a little last night but not the awful howling from night before. Thanks for asking 
He's off to the woods here -


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 11, 2017)

Can Henry hear his food bowl being rattled? If so he isn't deaf just choosing to ignore you because he doesn't feel secure yet or know his place in the pecking order, IE., you are top dog and not him. He will push as many boundaries as he can to start with just to see how far he can go.

It might be worth you considering putting those child safety rails on the counters if you can't keep delights out of his reach. I can sympathise with you in that dept because I had major issues with Angel whilst she was me 
Hope you enjoy your walk, Milly loves the forestry and spends at least an hour a day, her bested mate was there this morning, madcap Percy the English setter who comes down from Oxford for a week every couple of months with his owners, Milly is now fast asleep recovering from her more than normal energetic walk.


----------



## KateR (Jan 11, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> View attachment 2624 We are just back from the dogs trust with Henry. He's our beautiful 7? Year old lab found by dog warden. Although he's not underweight ( he's like a bull in the house!) he's been neglected and has a bad ear still. Fluffy our car has hidden upstairs. And he's yet to meet Milo my sons jack Russell. All in good time



Awww he's gorgeous. Give him a big hug from me.


----------



## Lilian (Jan 11, 2017)

My black lab (cross) also did not like to swim only paddle, but he did love to be near the water.    When we were travelling round Wales, he was in the back of the car with the window slightly open.   Every time he got restless and barked we knew we were near water.   We had to stop and play throwing things in the water for him to fetch, provided he had his paws on the ground (no swimming).    One day a ball landed just a little too far away.   He stood by the side whimpering for it.    There were little waves that brought it near him then away then near then away.    Every time it came near he tried to get it but missed.   Finally it came near enough and he grabbed it.    Suddenly from behind me I heard cheers and clapping.   A crowd had gathered to watch.     Another instance we were walking along a 'cliff' near a river at Kirkby Lonsdale (Cumbria) playing fetch with the dog.   Unfortunately the ball went over the side into the river.    He started whimpering for it.    A man who was walking his little terrier saw what had happened and before we could say anything he picked up his little dog and threw it right over the cliff into the river.    We were dumbstruck.    He said we should not worry his dog loves it and will get the ball and bring it back.    Sure enough a few minutes later along came the little dog with the ball in it's mouth - wanting more.     My heart stops every time I think about it.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks Kate. Given Henry another big hug! 
Sue I'm afraid he doesn't respond to food bags or rattles at all. He really only occasionally looks up if we clap loudly. When hubby came in from shop he was asleep in kitchen and didn't wake up whilst he put stuff away and made tea. He's no guard dog that's for sure!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 11, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> When hubby came in from shop he was asleep in kitchen and didn't wake up whilst he put stuff away and made tea. He's no guard dog that's for sure!


Sounds like a typical Labrador, none of mine have ever taken any notice of people coming or going not even the postman.
1st lab Hugo even let burglars in and they left him behind 
I do so hope he isn't deaf as it will be so difficult to do any off lead for him and labs do thrive on bombing around. Give him a big hug from Milly and I.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll do that right now Sue. He's being smothered with kisses 
I'll let you know the outcome of Henry's check up.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2017)

Has he met sons Jack Russell yet ? Hope it went well. When I am working a house were they have dogs I look at there face I can tell when a dog is going to try & have a chew. Henrys pickie looks fine & gentle


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 12, 2017)

Henry met Milo (JR) on a walk and wasn't really interested in him. Milo got bored because he didn't react. Will have Milo here maybe at weekend to see how they are in the home together. . Henry is very docile and just wants to be with us. He shows no interest in any toys yet and hasn't picked up a ball or stick. Think he may need to learn how to play.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2017)

He does look like a nice dog !


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 12, 2017)

Course he's not long had his Crown Jewels removed, so you don't expect him to be the life and soul of the party just yet. He's probably having some transgender crisis, they're very on trend.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 12, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Henry met Milo (JR) on a walk and wasn't really interested in him. Milo got bored because he didn't react. Will have Milo here maybe at weekend to see how they are in the home together. . Henry is very docile and just wants to be with us. He shows no interest in any toys yet and hasn't picked up a ball or stick. Think he may need to learn how to play.


Do you have any activity toys? I ask because you mentioned Henry was keen on the cats food and food in general. Perhaps find him a treat ball or a toy you can pop food in so he has to work to get it out, Also offer him a soft toy, some dogs just don't do balls and sticks but love carrying around a soft toy charity shops are ace for an endless supply.
I know when Angel arrived and like Henry an older dog she didn't do play for a few weeks but food and bones were the in thing with her.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 13, 2017)

The vet check went well. Henry is deaf as the gel treatment has to go right into his ear canal but once Its flused out next week he should be able to hear something. It will be lovely if he can. 
There are also some lumps and bumps on him and a possible melanoma in his eye. They are not sure if anything will develop but he will be monitored anyway. 
But whatever happens he is loved and will stay with us.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 13, 2017)

Hope he will be able to hear once treatment is complete, the other lumps and bumps are nothing to serious.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks grovesy


----------



## Amigo (Jan 13, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> The vet check went well. Henry is deaf as the gel treatment has to go right into his ear canal but once Its flused out next week he should be able to hear something. It will be lovely if he can.
> There are also some lumps and bumps on him and a possible melanoma in his eye. They are not sure if anything will develop but he will be monitored anyway.
> But whatever happens he is loved and will stay with us.



Oh a melanoma is a worry Linda. He'll presumably need treatment for that with them being invasive? Poor little things, he's been in the wars but is obviously in very caring hands now.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes it is a worry Amigo but it may not develop. So we will be positive. We are just happy to have him and he's such a lovable boy. I thought I had a lot of Milo and fluffy pictures but my phone is now crammed with Henry too!


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 20, 2017)

Today hubby took Henry back to dogs trust and they took 3 biopsies from the lump on his head. We will get a call in a week with results. They have left the gel packing to dissolve in his ears and we will take him to our own vet in 2 weeks for assessment. He's such a good boy but makes us laugh as he's so stubborn. If he doesn't want to go out for an evening walk he refuses to budge! Hubby tries to lift him to a standing position but he just won't move. Hard work getting him out of the house! So funny. His bladder control is excellent. Wish I could hang on from afternoon to next morning!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 20, 2017)

Hope the biopsies turn out to be nothing serious.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 20, 2017)

Thankyou grovesy. I'll update when I know.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 20, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Hubby tries to lift him to a standing position but he just won't move. Hard work getting him out of the house! So funny. His bladder control is excellent. Wish I could hang on from afternoon to next morning!


Bribery and corruption works wonders, he likes food find him something he can not resist....... bit of cheese or a small bit of sausage, I had to do this with Angel as had the same problems regarding getting her out of the house. In some respects I think she was afraid she wasn't going to be allowed back in the house or I wasn't bringing her back with me. It did eventually click with her that her for ever home was me.

Hope Henry's results are good.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 20, 2017)

I hope Henry's results are good.  Personally I think he is a very sensible dog, he obviously like his home comforts and being warm.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 27, 2017)

We took Henry to our vets today. He had 2nd vaccination and a good checking over. We've got ear medications to use on him for ongoing problems and the vet says they will monitor his eye. It could even be a cyst but not sure. No biopsy results from dogs trust yet despite phoning twice. 
We have to take him back Monday week. All in all he's settling really well with us and gaining in confidence. At the moment he has very limited hearing but we remain hopeful that once the debris etc has cleared from his ears that will improve.
We are trying him with a whistle but so far he's ignoring it. 
At the moment he's snoring his head off after his evening walk!


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 28, 2017)

Aww he's lovely LindaRose and that picture is adorable.  My Millie is a rescue dog too, they can be hard work but very rewarding.  Hope the tests come back clear and he continues to be happy and loved for many years to come


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 28, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> We are trying him with a whistle but so far he's ignoring it.



Have a look at this device Linda,http://www.britishdog.net/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=Dog_Trace_d_control_440  They work wonders The company do a money back scheme as well so read it all and see if it helps. I use one for Milly as she is so sensitive and it works wonders. It's a more classy form of clicker training


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the link Sue. I'm at work now but will look soon as I get home.


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 18, 2017)

Just thought I'd send a little update on Henry. 
We have now settled into a good routine with him and even Fluffy is coming round. It's taken time but she's no longer afraid of him.  He on the other hand seems nervous of her! He doesn't walk past her but diverts to avoid her! 
She doesn't hiss or spit at him now.  I feel in time they will become friends.
Sadly Henry's biopsy results were not good, however he is happy and we all love him which is enough. He is such a gentle boy. As he doesn't do toys or balls or sticks we bought him a rawhide bone today. Had to take it away after awhile as thought he was going to eat it all in one go!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 18, 2017)

Glad to hear that henry is settling well and fluffy is coming round. Sorry to hear that the biopsy results aren't good though.


----------

